

How much is a gold medal really worth?  - mirz
http://blog.swagsy.com/how-much-is-a-gold-medal-really-worth/

======
patrickmclaren
Was all-caps really necessary for the title?

~~~
mirz
Sorry, I copied from the blog template.

